# LFTS 10-31 Halloween Edition



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm in... check back in a while, in clean.. good luck.


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Go Lions!!!! said:


> Still an hour before daylight here in the SW corner and a short walk in, so finishing my coffee on the tailgate. Not sure I would change anything about the conditions this morning! Orion sure looks majestic up in the sky this morning! Let’s have a great day in the Michigan woods!!!


My lab woke me up at 2:30 to go out and the sky was so clear and the stars were brilliant. It really is majestic and makes you feel good to be alive. Happy hunting.


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

Hunted a scrape line yesterday afternoon and only a 6pt came in and worked the scrape. Had him at 10 yards. Never new I was there. Did it old school on a stool and brush blind .cool to see .heading home today, will be back on Friday evening for the rut hunt until November 22.unless I tag out before. Good luck 
.


----------



## Stick Slingur (Oct 17, 2011)

Heading out now, sure would like to have some cell service where I hunt so I can follow today's action. Gonna be some killed today. I'm sitting just down wind of bedding/drainage corridor, with plenty of scrapes. Saw 2 fawns last night. I haven't seen anything but small ones last couple days.


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Sorry to start so early.. I'm not gonna make it spent all night penning some "fanmail" for Harbaugh.. I gotta get some sleep, I'm tired, sad, frustrated angry. Plus big day tomorrow starting my own independent coaching search..
> 
> Good luck guys, there on there feet right now, I'm too broken to care.. Gonna cry myself to sleep.
> 
> Look forward to pics


Throw my name in the hat Ded. I’ll even do it for half of what they are paying Harbaugh now.


----------



## peacemaker68 (Nov 1, 2019)

Just got settled in my fav spot. Dead quiet with the stars and moon shining. Absolutely perfect! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## theangler (Dec 30, 2004)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Sorry to start so early.. I'm not gonna make it spent all night penning some "fanmail" for Harbaugh.. I gotta get some sleep, I'm tired, sad, frustrated angry. Plus big day tomorrow starting my own independent coaching search..
> 
> Good luck guys, there on there feet right now, I'm too broken to care.. Gonna cry myself to sleep.
> 
> Look forward to pics


I hope they give him a lifetime contract! It's so fun watching him squirm on the sidelines! Good luck everyone!

Sent from my SM-G996U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

Drinking coffee and getting ready to walk out.


----------



## rippper (Aug 26, 2007)

All settled in, good luck, be safe.


----------



## deepthreat41 (Sep 6, 2006)

Sitting in the truck waiting for twilight to head to the stand. Cramping up may have to lay a steamer before heading in!









Sent from my moto g power using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Fissshh On! (Apr 22, 2010)

Will be heading out in ten min or so. Had deer close yesterday including and small 8 and a fork horn. Not much on camera overnight, not sure why. More coffee. Good luck too all, better than working!


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Saw a couple scrapes that were worked over last night on my way in.
I'm sure glad it isn't raining lol


----------



## mofo (Oct 9, 2009)

Good luck fellas! Been pretty bad for deer sightings the last 2 weeks hopefully this morning they move around me sanilac out


----------



## Fissshh On! (Apr 22, 2010)

Just when I say I don’t have any pics overnight this guy shows up. Trick or Treat!


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Let’s get out and take some bucks to the woodshed like the Spartans did to Michigan! Out in Kent County and have to make it count as I have to head back to Louisville for work this afternoon. That gives me this morning or next weekend and that’s it for my bow season. It will not happen again. 267 days until retirement! Good luck everyone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

I’m in. Arenac county. Just hoping to see a deer…nothing yesterday so I’m hoping today is better. Good luck!




Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

Orion WAS awesome this morning. Always look for it and say a quick word to him.


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Go Lions!!!! said:


> Good morning everyone! Peacemaker68 and I will be punching in this morning in Cass. I hear ya Deadgoose and feel your pain. But as you can tell from my profile name, I'm used to plenty of heartache and pain Hopefully wash away all of that with some bloody hands this morning and a Lions victory this afternoon (try not to laugh...it could happen)!!!! Good luck to all!
> 
> Oh...and I'm 46 and have always wanted to kill on Halloween...could this be the year???


I’m not predicting a win, but it’s the Lions do matchup pretty well against Philly. Let’s see what happens. It would be the Lions thing to do to win big today and lose big in April when they miss out on Thibodeaux lol

Anyway, just sat down 5 min ago here in Saginaw County. It just doesn’t feel right because I’m pretty sure every time but one time I’ve been out this year it’s been raining.

Been slow for me. Even with the trail cams the past week. Hopefully that changes today. 

And if I don’t get a deer today, I’ll just blame it on the refs like Michigan fans do 

Good luck everyone and Go Green!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Fog…..I’m hoping it burns off fast, at least it isn’t raining! I didn’t see a hair last night and I knew that set was going to be a long shot. Good luck all !
Flight


----------



## shorthair guy (Jan 20, 2006)

43 and windy here in Menominee county. Light rain


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

2.5 year old. Never had a chance at him but wouldn’t have anyway. Hope he makes it but he was on the prowl!

And a full strut Tom walked by at 20 yards. No tag.


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

Ieatshrooms said:


> Watch em drop baby!!!!


Talk to us!


----------



## paragonrun (Dec 16, 2009)

Covered in squirrels. Now if my fairy godmother would turn them into deer.


----------



## Gsphunteronpoint1 (Mar 8, 2018)

2 small bucks cruising so far this morning.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Slow start


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Not quite big enough for my treat this Halloween 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Slooooow here so far….


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

Botiz said:


> Talk to us!


He might be my best buck ever. Looked like a wide 10 point. Watched him go down. I'm still sitting cause a real nice 8 point came in right after. I'll post pics later


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Ieatshrooms said:


> He might be my best buck ever. Looked like a wide 10 point. Watched him go down. I'm still sitting cause a real nice 8 point came in right after. I'll post pics later


Hammer Time!! Can't wait.


----------



## Monsterbuck (Jun 18, 2003)

What a sloppy mess walking back this morning. No more rain please…

A doe fawn snuck in a few minutes ago. She was followed by what appeared to be a nice 2.5 yo 8 point. He grunted a few times, stopped and made a rub in the thicket in front of me and then went on his merry way. 

Gotta be on your toes this morning… not much for crunchy leaves.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

TheLionsFan said:


> I’m not predicting a win, but it’s the Lions do matchup pretty well against Philly. Let’s see what happens. It would be the Lions thing to do to win big today and lose big in April when they miss out on Thibodeaux lol
> 
> Anyway, just sat down 5 min ago here in Saginaw County. It just doesn’t feel right because I’m pretty sure every time but one time I’ve been out this year it’s been raining.
> 
> ...


Come on! I’m sure you don’t blame the refs when our Lions get screwed??? I’m not blaming the refs…but not many calls went in Michigan’s favor


----------



## steeliehunter (Mar 3, 2008)

well good thing about all this rain is it makes it easy to see the deer before they get to me since I can here them coming from 100 yards away. Bad thing is all the good bedding around me is flooded. Could hear and see several deer around this morning moving in the moonlight. Never seen this much water back here kinda sucks.


----------



## MrFysch (Feb 9, 2008)

Almost had my Halloween Buck .big tall 8 followed my track to my ladder stand. Sniffed my ladder...walked slowly away. Was to dark to shoot even though it was legal shooting light. Dark overcast morning here in da western UP


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Nothing yet but it is spectacularly gorgeous. I don’t ever remember this much color on Halloween. Hunting a saddle in a ridge that connects two bedding areas. It’s been a good spot to catch cruising bucks in the past. We’ll see but deer or not it’s a great day to be alive and in the woods. 












Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Big CC (Mar 30, 2010)

No deer yet and cell cams have been silent. What a difference 24 hours makes…..unfortunately for me in the wrong direction! Lol
Glad that some of you are seeing deer…and shooting them!!!!


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Nothing but turkey are squirrels so far. 
Duck hunters are lighting it up this morning. 
Something ought to be moving soon.


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

Checking in from Sanilac county,rain is gone,beatiful morning,good luck.


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

Came running in, stopped & stood there staring in the direction she came from..... Annnnnd then nothing.


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

Sloooow for me also. Not sure what is going on. Try to figure it out and hang one on da buck pole next week. Good luck to everyone. Over and out from carpenterbill.


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Slow for me as well.

About ready to stick a deer crossing sign 20 yards from me and see if the deer fall for it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WhitetailNWalleye (Jul 20, 2019)

Not a bad morning. Few does, couple of fawns, and a couple of 1.5yr Olds running around love drunk. Kinda regretting not packing a lunch. Might sit here this afternoon too.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

2.5 and a sparky dogging two does and a fawn a little bit ago. Other than that quiet here so far.
















Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Had a doe wander through with a small 8 following about 10 minutes later. He was limping really bad. Not sure if a car or a neighbor hit him. Just skirted me or I probably would have put him down. I have to admire his determination though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## peacemaker68 (Nov 1, 2019)

Just let one fly on a doe. 99 percent sure she’s toasted and I heard her crash. Blood pumping out of her within the first 2 bounds! Shaking like a leaf! First doe I’ve ever shot with a bow. I was about 0-10 on trying to kill them before this morning!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## fish RN (Jan 9, 2014)

Nice morning in the stand. Wind has been SW all morning by projected to be NW. oh well still works for this spot. A couple big does moving here so far.


----------



## GWTH09 (Mar 1, 2009)

I've heard every bird known to man this morning so far no deer


----------



## Matt V (Dec 8, 2004)

After hunting a full week on Newaygo county public land and only seeing a spike and 3 doe...... came back home. Hunting an oak ridge with acorns every where. Havent got a shooter on camera yet this year, but gotts be better than where I was.


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

peacemaker68 said:


> Just let one fly on a doe. 99 percent sure she’s toasted and I heard her crash. Blood pumping out of her within the first 2 bounds! Shaking like a leaf! First doe I’ve ever shot with a bow. I was about 0-10 on trying to kill them before this morning!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Glad we are bringing something home! Took him 5 bow bucks to finally outsmart a doe! Slow morning for me but seeing some DF movement now.


----------



## aw561838 (Jan 25, 2016)

I’m going to give it a few more hours but so far so bad for me. Beautiful morning, but not a deer seen this weekend.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Dad is hot and heavy in action seen 5 bucks this was biggest and he let him roll by


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyB87 (Sep 27, 2018)

Nooo johnny don't do it! Already shot a 1.5 Friday, should limit myself to 1 a season 🤣. Will be a good one for the fiance.


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

Dead on NE Kent, almost coffee time then head to Montcalm for the evening.


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Dead quiet here. Not sure what’s going on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Had one big ol gal pick me off... One blow, stomp. I'll kill her see her again. She wasn't sure what I was. Got down wind to investigate and didn't blow or make a fuss. At least I know I don't stink. I'll be in at a different plot for the afternoon hunt up front. Haven't sat there yet.
Will stay put till 10:30 or so. Good luck all


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Just had a big spike come in on my wrong side and get within 10 yards before he figured out something wasn't exactly right. He didn't alert fortunately but he knew he should leave lol


----------



## Nickbarg83 (Oct 2, 2018)

0 so far but fog still hasn’t lifted off the marsh yet in th same tree I **** my 4 point last week from hung a trail cam before that sit forgot to turn it on…[email protected]$$ but thinking about getting down around 1030-11 and scouting around the corner where me and my lil guy saw a nice 8 and a doe doesn’t look like anyone’s hunting over there I have my pop up setup for when lol man wants to hunt with me but I might dig in deeper looks promising good luck all and congrats to all who have scored already this am and most definitely Sparty on


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

Saw three great bucks. Nows the time to be out!


----------



## peacemaker68 (Nov 1, 2019)

Oh my gosh fellas! Think I just shot my biggest buck. Not sure exactly how big but big enough to punch my second tag. Think I saw him fall. Wow!!! Fingers crossed!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Had a doe with 3 fawns come into the bean field to my left, 2 BB’s and a doe fawn. She didn’t like something and went back the way she came. Six total this morning, got to cut it short this morning will be back on Thursday.
Flight


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Ieatshrooms said:


> View attachment 795606


Things a BEAST !! Hope ya weigh em, congrats




peacemaker68 said:


> Oh my gosh fellas! Think I just shot my biggest buck. Not sure exactly how big but big enough to punch my second tag. Think I saw him fall. Wow!!! Fingers crossed!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman





TheLionsFan said:


> Had 4 does walk by about 30 min ago and just had a 6pt come in. Wish I didn’t have to pack up soon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds like your boy picked up your slack!




peacemaker68 said:


> View attachment 795625
> View attachment 795626
> View attachment 795627
> View attachment 795628
> ...


Good **** !!! Their knecks are getting bigger!
Congrats. What a day for you!


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

peacemaker68 said:


> View attachment 795625
> View attachment 795626
> View attachment 795627
> View attachment 795628
> ...


What a hunt! Now go coach @Go Lions!!!! . He clearly needs some help


----------



## Ingbow (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## Sharkbait11 (Apr 7, 2017)

Ieatshrooms said:


> View attachment 795606


Awesome buck congrats!


----------



## Monsterbuck (Jun 18, 2003)

Shot a decent 9 point at about 8:45 this morning. Unfortunately, based on his reaction, I must have pulled the shot left on the release. He ran off about 10 yards and stopped, hunched up and stood there long enough for me to nock another arrow. He was behind a tree so, I had to wait for him to walk off a little and I was able to get another arrow into him. Watched him bed down about 80-100 yards away and then he got up and started walking toward me again. He stumbled once, but then I lost visual of him. Hoping that he just fell down and I missed it and he’s lying there when I return later tonight to look for him. Snuck out quietly. Gonna wait the 12 hours and hopefully not spook him out of the woods. If he is dead now, he’ll still be dead when I find him. Gonna be a long day.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Stick Slingur (Oct 17, 2011)

Awesome! Way to double down!!!



peacemaker68 said:


> View attachment 795625
> View attachment 795626
> View attachment 795627
> View attachment 795628
> ...


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

Nice buck peacemaker!


----------



## ReelWildFun (Jan 23, 2016)

Nothing for me this am just got down woods were spooky quiet congrats to those that scored 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Huntahalic (Feb 9, 2010)

Ieatshrooms said:


> View attachment 795606





peacemaker68 said:


> View attachment 795625
> View attachment 795626
> View attachment 795627
> View attachment 795628
> ...


Awesome morning gentlemen...... Congrats on a successful trick or treat!!


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

Proud papa!


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

Congrats to all! Friggin awesome!
@Ieatshrooms 
@peacemaker68 
@Go Lions!!!!


----------



## NovemberWhitetailz (Oct 10, 2008)

Slowish morning so far. Heard some loud grunts and breaking of branches and managed to call this guy into 10 yards.


----------



## Old lund (Apr 20, 2016)

Congrats to all that scored today ! I’ll be out early afternoon looking for a doe for the land owner unless mr big shows 😉


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Might just sit all day.









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

jeffm said:


> Congrats to all! Friggin awesome!
> @Ieatshrooms
> @peacemaker68
> @Go Lions!!!!


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Hell of a morning guys!! Congrats to everyone that connected! Great deer and great shooting! I headed in to take care of a few things and grab some food. Be back out this afternoon in a different location on this farm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Had a big doe come in, drew back and then decided I didn't want to tag out yet.
Congratulations on the nice deer this morning!
I'm out till next weekend.


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

They’re falling today!! Congrats guys. 
Sil took a six point to the processor this am.
This guy showed back up yesterday. He’s been Mia since early august.


----------



## Yankee#1 (Jun 3, 2015)

Go Lions!!!! said:


> Proud papa!


As a fellow father - great for you Go Lions! 

And for the both of you - CONGRATS for getting to experience the hunting day of a lifetime together!

What an absolute stud of a whitetail…

Chris


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

Ieatshrooms said:


> View attachment 795606


One of the three?


----------



## Ingbow (Sep 17, 2021)

Well at 12:50 it happened! High Horn showed up. Problem was he had come out of my corn or out of the swamp northwest of me. He and another buck was less then 10 yds behind me . He was trailing the smaller buck. I drew the bow as they were heading off to my west. Didn't have a good killing shot so I watched them walk deep into the heart of my woods. I'm still sitting in hopes he comes back this way after checking his hot spots . Close but no cigar but it's great when a plan comes together . Even if it's a almost.


----------



## Theblc (Apr 18, 2018)

Ieatshrooms said:


> View attachment 795606


Nice mass. Congrats


----------



## Theblc (Apr 18, 2018)

peacemaker68 said:


> View attachment 795625
> View attachment 795626
> View attachment 795627
> View attachment 795628
> ...


Wow! That is awesome, unforgettable morning and great buck!


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

NWMichiganOutdoors said:


> Haven’t gotten out yet this year but my dad has a couple of times. Had some luck on Halloween this year! Meat in the freezer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats!!!!


----------



## y2ba (Jan 9, 2005)

Knocked down my biggest archery buck late morning. I was a little Leary of the shot, ended up in the bread basket. Pics to come !


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

NWMichiganOutdoors said:


> Haven’t gotten out yet this year but my dad has a couple of times. Had some luck on Halloween this year! Meat in the freezer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

After a slow morning I'm headedd back out to see what happens. Plenty of fresh scrapes and rubs. Checked some cam cards and not only the usual bucks have been here but a few new comers as well. Hopes are high. Good luck all!


----------



## TJD (Jan 29, 2006)

Congrats guys. Some Nice bucks going down, I’m driving to Missouri today, but my cams are going off, and just got this pic which I thought was pretty cool.


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

Ieatshrooms said:


> View attachment 795606


Excellent!


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

Go Lions!!!! said:


> Proud papa!


Congrats!!


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

TJD said:


> Congrats guys. Some Nice bucks going down, I’m driving to Missouri today, but my cams are going off, and just got this pic which I thought was pretty cool.
> View attachment 795689


That's a really cool pic, keep us updated on your hunt down there.


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

Flight of the arrow said:


> Awesome, looks like he was almost below you Congrats !
> Flight


Actually that wound was given to this guy by somebody else in the past week or so, because I now recognize this buck and had pics of him all year with no wound. Skinned him out and it's a broadhead that somehow went through him and missed the spine. Gonna lose a bit to infection unfortunately.



Dish7 said:


> One of the three?


Whatd you say about having some step backs? 😄 

This morning I had a real nice looking buck pass by me right at first light, just too dark out to fully identify him as a target so I let him walk. Once he got about 100 yards passed me, I grunted 3 times in quick succession. I heard nothing and about fifteen or so minutes later I could see movement over in the thicket the deer had headed to. I tried a snort wheeze and waited. Another ten minutes or so went by and I could again see movement in that direction so I once again tried the snort wheeze. I didn't see any immediate reaction, but another ten or so minutes went by and i gazed in that direction and saw a big frame white rack heading right at me. I have been watching 3 real nice bucks this year that I figured to be 3 years old. One is a wide ten with alternating long and short tines. I was really determined to pass the 3 year olds this year so I immediately started to try and identify if this was the buck. In my trail cam pics his G2's almost looked to go straight back. This guy didn't look to be him and his frame was so wide I thought for sure it was a new buck. I decided I was going to shoot and never looked at his rack again. 

He kept on the same line right at me and began to veer away so i drew my bow. I stopped him with a grunt but he was angling almost straight away at that point. He took another step or two and gave me a better angle so i stopped him again and let it fly. I always aim for the far shoulder and never think about the entrance. Well as he began to run away my heart sank as I saw how far back the arrow had entered him. He made it to about 40 or 50 yards and much to my surprise started to drop his front end. He crashed down only a few yards later. I had actually center punched his heart. 

I shot this buck probably 10 yards away from the 10 point I shot last year, and he ran and died in almost the exact spot. He is the widest buck I've ever shot at 19.5" inside, but about 10" short of my best ever. My first ever Halloween buck, since I'm usually at work and then trick or treating with the kids.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

peacemaker68 said:


> View attachment 795657
> View attachment 795658
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats peacemaker….you boys sure take some great pictures !
Flight


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

TJD said:


> Congrats guys. Some Nice bucks going down, I’m driving to Missouri today, but my cams are going off, and just got this pic which I thought was pretty cool.
> View attachment 795689


That is a great pic!


----------



## rhood (Sep 4, 2013)

NWMichiganOutdoors said:


> Haven’t gotten out yet this year but my dad has a couple of times. Had some luck on Halloween this year! Meat in the freezer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Dad!!


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Ieatshrooms said:


> Actually that wound was given to this guy by somebody else in the past week or so, because I now recognize this buck and had pics of him all year with no wound. Skinned him out and it's a broadhead that somehow went through him and missed the spine. Gonna lose a bit to infection unfortunately.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great story and great looking buck. Congratulations


----------



## Smitty03 (Jan 26, 2014)

Nestled in a tree stand tonight bedding every except to my east, will see what happens. Congratulations on all the bucks shot today! Make me jealous! Good luck shoot straight!


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

Raining in Montcalm, in a box blind with the Excalibur on the edge of bedding waiting for Mr big


----------



## bobsbeads (Jan 19, 2014)

TheLionsFan said:


> Anyone having any luck rattling/grunting/bleating?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I Snort Weezed 3 Bucks in , shot a 6 pt.


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Ieatshrooms said:


> Actually that wound was given to this guy by somebody else in the past week or so, because I now recognize this buck and had pics of him all year with no wound. Skinned him out and it's a broadhead that somehow went through him and missed the spine. Gonna lose a bit to infection unfortunately.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome shrooms!! Great buck. Are you able to weigh him? That first pic in the field he looked like a fatty. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## NormD (Oct 21, 2002)

Didn’t hunt, just a walk along the river this morning.






































NormD sent it!


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

sniper said:


> Awesome shrooms!! Great buck. Are you able to weigh him? That first pic in the field he looked like a fatty.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Well, you know, about that..... 🤣

My lovely and infinitely patient wife bought me a digital scale last year so i could start to weigh them. The problem is, apparently with the gambrel, scale and long bodied buck all hanging there isn't quite enough clearance in my barn. His rack was still touching the ground and it said 162 pounds. By the time I found a tie to get his rack off the ground the scale had turned off and no way I was about to re-pull him up. So now I have no idea again. The neighbor shot a buck he has watched for a couple years and said was 3 years old and my buck seemed quite a bit bigger...maybe I misjudged this guy as being a 3 year old? I'll have the jaw out tomorrow to see what the teeth look like.


----------



## M.Schmitz87 (Mar 12, 2013)

Probably shot the smallest buck of the day but I’m very happy with it. Freezer is empty and I double lunged this 5 point. Clipped the heart as well. Had my 8 year old help me track, gut, drag, hang and had him take the photo. He’s been doing surprisingly well in school and the only thing he wants as a reward is to go hunting with daddy. Couldn’t be happier. Congratulations to everyone who made it out today.


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Hey y'all. Happy Halloween to my fellow hunters. Have a blessed Samhain to my fellow pagans.

Finally back to it after a helluva busy work week that didn't allow me to hunt. I'm up in an old ass hang on archery stand that looks like it's been here for a decade, so fingers crossed. I haven't hunted this chunk of my private yet because it looks a bit like the promised land. I found rubs and droppings when I scouted it a week ago. I'm in a finger of high ground, almost all old oaks, that juts into a swamp. Bumped a respectable 6 pointer on my way in. He's not the dude I'm looking for but he looked like the same buck that was traveling with the big 8 the last time I saw him. 

Hunt safe and shoot straight.
















Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## bucknasty11208 (Jan 21, 2009)

Just got a text from my buddy. Put a good hit on a good doe. Rain moving in so they’re on the blood already. 16 yards, blew through her. 
Bad part, she turned and ran right back into the swamp where the bucks come from. Hope they find her and get her out quick so the rain will wash the scent away.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

M.Schmitz87 said:


> Probably shot the smallest buck of the day but I’m very happy with it. Freezer is empty and I double lunged this 5 point. Clipped the heart as well. Had my 8 year old help me track, gut, drag, hang and had him take the photo. He’s been doing surprisingly well in school and the only thing he wants as a reward is to go hunting with daddy. Couldn’t be happier. Congratulations to everyone who made it out today.
> View attachment 795704
> View attachment 795702


Hell yes! Congrats and great pics.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

All set and ready for some action. Spent time this afternoon getting my decoy prepped and ready for deployment. I'm thinking of scenting her up with some Tinks and sticking her 
out in my hayfield. Now I just need the right wind
.
My view for tonight.


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

bucknasty11208 said:


> Just got a text from my buddy. Put a good hit on a good doe. Rain moving in so they’re on the blood already. 16 yards, blew through her.
> Bad part, she turned and ran right back into the swamp where the bucks come from. Hope they find her and get her out quick so the rain will wash the scent away.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Sweet! Good luck to him.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Out at the farm. Overlooking a big clover field. 










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

bucknasty11208 said:


> Just got a text from my buddy. Put a good hit on a good doe. Rain moving in so they’re on the blood already. 16 yards, blew through her.
> Bad part, she turned and ran right back into the swamp where the bucks come from. Hope they find her and get her out quick so the rain will wash the scent away.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


. Glad your swamps aren’t full of water like the one I hunt. Eight inches of rain this month. Really has me on edge hunting with a arrow


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

Back in the stand looking to tag out before November.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Ieatshrooms said:


> View attachment 795606


Nice buck shrooms! Really cool looking rack. Congrats. Looking forward to the story.


----------



## 58hydraglide (Sep 1, 2008)

Ieatshrooms said:


> Actually that wound was given to this guy by somebody else in the past week or so, because I now recognize this buck and had pics of him all year with no wound. Skinned him out and it's a broadhead that somehow went through him and missed the spine. Gonna lose a bit to infection unfortunately.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a dandy, nice shot shrooms!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

peacemaker68 said:


> View attachment 795625
> View attachment 795626
> View attachment 795627
> View attachment 795628
> ...


What a great day!! Congrats beautiful buck n doe combo pack.


----------



## bucknasty11208 (Jan 21, 2009)

riverman said:


> . Glad your swamps aren’t full of water like the one I hunt. Eight inches of rain this month. Really has me on edge hunting with a arrow


Don’t know how much water is in there but I imagine a fair amount. It’s never dry in there during a relatively dry year.
Did get a text saying 13 years for this moment but no pic yet. Bad reception in that area.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

SpArky and a small 6 tending a scrape and sparing.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Ieatshrooms said:


> Actually that wound was given to this guy by somebody else in the past week or so, because I now recognize this buck and had pics of him all year with no wound. Skinned him out and it's a broadhead that somehow went through him and missed the spine. Gonna lose a bit to infection unfortunately.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent story excellent buck congrats again shroom! Beautiful


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Been back in since 330. I’m going full ground attack tonight because there isn’t a good tree to get into even with the saddle. Tucked into a thicket of small pines and autum olive. Scrape about 10 yards away, but probably out in the open too much to matter for hunting it. Did have a buck, not sure how big move through at about 100 yards around 4. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

M.Schmitz87 said:


> Probably shot the smallest buck of the day but I’m very happy with it. Freezer is empty and I double lunged this 5 point. Clipped the heart as well. Had my 8 year old help me track, gut, drag, hang and had him take the photo. He’s been doing surprisingly well in school and the only thing he wants as a reward is to go hunting with daddy. Couldn’t be happier. Congratulations to everyone who made it out today.
> View attachment 795704
> View attachment 795702


Hey at least you weren’t at Hobby Lobby. Nice job. Congrats!


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

I’m in here in Menominee county. Temps dropped to 44 and pretty breezy but it’s a good wind for me. Actually feels like deer hunting weather. Put a little thicker pair of sock s on tonight. Had one unknown bogey snort at me as I reached my stand. Good luck 🍀 everyone and be safe.


----------



## y2ba (Jan 9, 2005)

Super exciting hunt this morning that started off really boring. Had only seen a few doe out in the WW. At about 9am my gut starts turning upside down. Think to myself, 9:30 is about all the time you have…then i gotta go. At 9:15 I’ll have a really cool palmated 8pt come in hot chasing a doe 40 yards behind me…..they bed down. After looking at him through my binoculars I’m torn on whether or not I’d take him. An hour goes by and the deer haven’t budged, but my stomach is about to. I’m crossing my fingers they get up and walk away. 10:20 and i hear grunting behind me, loud enough to think it’s fake. I turn and the first thing i notice is the body size, then the rack and i know for sure I’d shoot him. This deer out on a show for me. Kicked the other 8 out of bed and walked him straight towards me. I’ve never heard that much wheezing on stand. I should have known what deer it was, because i have plenty of pics of him and while he’s not the biggest deer we have on cam, he’s definitely been the grumpiest. I took a hiatus from bow hunting, and this year shot a ton all summer. It all paid off. He got to 22 yards and something took over. All i recall is the sound of the hit. It’s sounded perfect.The deer doubled back in front of me and all i could see was my flething sticking out…and i instantly thought i hit him high. I heard what i thought was him crashing but i still wasn’t convinced. Well, i went and grabbed my cart and gave him about 2.5 hours and i was super stoked to find him 15 yards into the tree line. My best bow buck yet! Can’t wait for vacation next week!


----------



## bradym54 (Oct 8, 2008)

ottertrapper said:


> Yes trap star lol


The jury has spoken. Send it


----------



## Nickbarg83 (Oct 2, 2018)

TJD said:


> Congrats guys. Some Nice bucks going down, I’m driving to Missouri today, but my cams are going off, and just got this pic which I thought was pretty cool.
> View attachment 795689


Looks like he’s exercising his backstraps for you


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

y2ba said:


> View attachment 795735
> 
> View attachment 795737
> 
> ...


Great buck and what an exciting hunt! Congrats.
So, after you stuck him did you have to then immediately vacate your stand and find a tree to hug? Or did the adrenaline quash it?


----------



## Nickbarg83 (Oct 2, 2018)

M.Schmitz87 said:


> Probably shot the smallest buck of the day but I’m very happy with it. Freezer is empty and I double lunged this 5 point. Clipped the heart as well. Had my 8 year old help me track, gut, drag, hang and had him take the photo. He’s been doing surprisingly well in school and the only thing he wants as a reward is to go hunting with daddy. Couldn’t be happier. Congratulations to everyone who made it out today.
> View attachment 795704
> View attachment 795702


That’s a good buck and awesome job with the boy I do the same with my 5 year old unless it’s super late but any deer shot before 6pm he helping track


----------



## IceHog (Nov 23, 2007)

Pouring rain in SW Genesee, not what I was expecting 😡


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

y2ba said:


> View attachment 795735
> 
> View attachment 795737
> 
> ...


Nice goin!! Cool rack!


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Congrats to all you guys who laid them down today!!! Today was my last day of work for 2 1/2 weeks. Leave for the Yoop in 2 days. Can’t wait!!!


----------



## Wiretime (Feb 28, 2011)

_














_
Forgot to check in this morning before things got crazy. Spike and this 8 point chasing a doe around. I was able to grunt the 8 point away from the doe. Broadside at 25 yards and my arrow nicked the zipper on the ground blind I was in pushing the arrow slightly right and square in the scapula, 5" of penetration and my heart sunk. I shoot a heavy arrow set-up with a 2 blade single bevel broadhead so I thought I had a chance at recovery. Waited 2 hours, started tracking and jumped him twice but he only went 50 yards each time. Gave him 4 more hours and he was sick enough to sneak in and get a finishing shot. Not ideal but happy it ended well.


----------



## y2ba (Jan 9, 2005)

vsmorgantown said:


> Great buck and what an exciting hunt! Congrats.
> So, after you stuck him did you have to then immediately vacate your stand and find a tree to hug? Or did the adrenaline quash it?


I forgot all about it until i parked the truck when i got back to grab my cart. Let’s just say my underwear were nervous…longest 50 foot walk ever!


----------



## B Smithiers (Oct 3, 2010)

Getting pretty ugly out here with heavy winds and rain, might have to abandon ship…


----------



## JasonSlayer (Aug 4, 2009)

Had a bad wind tonight so i changed it up. Dont judge haha


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

y2ba said:


> View attachment 795735
> 
> View attachment 795737
> 
> ...


Congrats


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)




----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Wiretime said:


> _
> View attachment 795742
> View attachment 795742
> _
> Forgot to check in this morning before things got crazy. Spike and this 8 point chasing a doe around. I was able to grunt the 8 point away from the doe. Broadside at 25 yards and my arrow nicked the zipper on the ground blind I was in pushing the arrow slightly right and square in the scapula, 5" of penetration and my heart sunk. I shoot a heavy arrow set-up with a 2 blade single bevel broadhead so I thought I had a chance at recovery. Waited 2 hours, started tracking and jumped him twice but he only went 50 yards each time. Gave him 4 more hours and he was sick enough to sneak in and get a finishing shot. Not ideal but happy it ended well.


Awesome!! Congrats


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Ranger Ray said:


> View attachment 795750


Cool


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

y2ba said:


> View attachment 795735
> 
> View attachment 795737
> 
> ...





Wiretime said:


> _
> View attachment 795742
> View attachment 795742
> _
> Forgot to check in this morning before things got crazy. Spike and this 8 point chasing a doe around. I was able to grunt the 8 point away from the doe. Broadside at 25 yards and my arrow nicked the zipper on the ground blind I was in pushing the arrow slightly right and square in the scapula, 5" of penetration and my heart sunk. I shoot a heavy arrow set-up with a 2 blade single bevel broadhead so I thought I had a chance at recovery. Waited 2 hours, started tracking and jumped him twice but he only went 50 yards each time. Gave him 4 more hours and he was sick enough to sneak in and get a finishing shot. Not ideal but happy it ended well.


Congrats! Cool bucks!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

This wind is whipping!!


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

Wiretime said:


> _
> View attachment 795742
> View attachment 795742
> _
> Forgot to check in this morning before things got crazy. Spike and this 8 point chasing a doe around. I was able to grunt the 8 point away from the doe. Broadside at 25 yards and my arrow nicked the zipper on the ground blind I was in pushing the arrow slightly right and square in the scapula, 5" of penetration and my heart sunk. I shoot a heavy arrow set-up with a 2 blade single bevel broadhead so I thought I had a chance at recovery. Waited 2 hours, started tracking and jumped him twice but he only went 50 yards each time. Gave him 4 more hours and he was sick enough to sneak in and get a finishing shot. Not ideal but happy it ended well.


Persistence pays! Nice!


----------



## JasonSlayer (Aug 4, 2009)

TJD said:


> Congrats guys. Some Nice bucks going down, I’m driving to Missouri today, but my cams are going off, and just got this pic which I thought was pretty cool.
> View attachment 795689


Tail up is a good sign for you.


----------



## Thomas F (Oct 13, 2018)

Trap Star said:


> I've not a nice half rack at 30. Should I take him?
> View attachment 795731


Looks like the same buck that hangs out in my backyard


----------



## JasonSlayer (Aug 4, 2009)

M.Schmitz87 said:


> Probably shot the smallest buck of the day but I’m very happy with it. Freezer is empty and I double lunged this 5 point. Clipped the heart as well. Had my 8 year old help me track, gut, drag, hang and had him take the photo. He’s been doing surprisingly well in school and the only thing he wants as a reward is to go hunting with daddy. Couldn’t be happier. Congratulations to everyone who made it out today.
> View attachment 795704
> View attachment 795702


Did you get your plaque at hobby lobby yesterday???
Nice buck and glad to see your youngin in the pic as well, congratulations.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

M.Schmitz87 said:


> Probably shot the smallest buck of the day but I’m very happy with it. Freezer is empty and I double lunged this 5 point. Clipped the heart as well. Had my 8 year old help me track, gut, drag, hang and had him take the photo. He’s been doing surprisingly well in school and the only thing he wants as a reward is to go hunting with daddy. Couldn’t be happier. Congratulations to everyone who made it out today.
> View attachment 795704
> View attachment 795702


Gingerbread /Hobby buck! L.o.l..

My congrats to you.
It's neat that Jr. is involved.


----------



## duck boy (Oct 19, 2010)

M.Schmitz87 said:


> Probably shot the smallest buck of the day but I’m very happy with it. Freezer is empty and I double lunged this 5 point. Clipped the heart as well. Had my 8 year old help me track, gut, drag, hang and had him take the photo. He’s been doing surprisingly well in school and the only thing he wants as a reward is to go hunting with daddy. Couldn’t be happier. Congratulations to everyone who made it out today.
> View attachment 795704
> View attachment 795702


Congratulations


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

Trap Star said:


> I've not a nice half rack at 30. Should I take him?
> View attachment 795731


When a deer reaches its maximum potential then its time to take it out of the herd. I'm guessing that he will taste similar to leather.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

vsmorgantown said:


> Even the deer are extremely impressed with quality opossums I’ve got running around out here.
> View attachment 795724


Dad gum it...
Gotta getta Q.P.M. (quality possum management) program going here after seeing what ya'll's got goin on.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

vsmorgantown said:


> Great buck and what an exciting hunt! Congrats.
> So, after you stuck him did you have to then immediately vacate your stand and find a tree to hug? Or did the adrenaline quash it?


Asking the real questions!


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Wind laid down for last hour. Ended with three slick tops and one nubby. Congratulations to those that scored tonight.


----------



## jacksonmideerhunter (Oct 9, 2011)

M.Schmitz87 said:


> Probably shot the smallest buck of the day but I’m very happy with it. Freezer is empty and I double lunged this 5 point. Clipped the heart as well. Had my 8 year old help me track, gut, drag, hang and had him take the photo. He’s been doing surprisingly well in school and the only thing he wants as a reward is to go hunting with daddy. Couldn’t be happier. Congratulations to everyone who made it out today.
> View attachment 795704
> View attachment 795702


Congrats! You looked like you were ready to kill something in that hobby lobby picture 🤣, mission accomplished!


----------



## MPOW (Dec 27, 2016)

vsmorgantown said:


> Even the deer are extremely impressed with quality opossums I’ve got running around out here.
> View attachment 795724


they are trying to tell you it is 'rabid' 😳😬😱


----------



## jacksonmideerhunter (Oct 9, 2011)

y2ba said:


> View attachment 795735
> 
> View attachment 795737
> 
> ...


Congrats thats a nice buck!


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Great pass by sister in law have a feeling that deer is 4 years old









Great pass by brother this looks like a great great 2.5 year old


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Congratulations guys.. I put crap away for winter..

Looking at pics tonight, one does hair on her rump all bristled forward


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

M.Schmitz87 said:


> Probably shot the smallest buck of the day but I’m very happy with it. Freezer is empty and I double lunged this 5 point. Clipped the heart as well. Had my 8 year old help me track, gut, drag, hang and had him take the photo. He’s been doing surprisingly well in school and the only thing he wants as a reward is to go hunting with daddy. Couldn’t be happier. Congratulations to everyone who made it out today.
> View attachment 795704
> View attachment 795702


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

DoeMaster said:


> Please keep your bs Pagen religion out of the deer forum. I think they have a child sacrifice and tree worship section in the sound off, I would assume.


I'm pretty sure that Christians have been killing whomever they want since the crusades. Lol. I was just being amicable. My comment was benign, friend. I'll wish y'all a happy Christmas, Juneteenth, etc as well. A pagan is, generally speaking, just a person with a deep connection to nature. I spent 6 years in the catholic school system - if you're actually looking to expand your horizons, do some research on how many of the Christian traditions and holidays were directly coopted from pagans in order to help convert them, including Christmas and Easter. 

Anywho, I'm not interested in another weird argument tonight. Congrats to the successful hunters. There were some great looking deer on the thread. 

I abandoned my first hang after a couple of hours. I was faced straight into the wind and it eventually froze me out. I pushed further into the property and climbed a tall ladder stand that blocked the wind. I had a coyote come in to about 15 yds. I quickly tried to get my bow off the hook and sighted on him, but he got back into the long stuff before I could. That was the extent of my excitement. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

M.Schmitz87 said:


> Probably shot the smallest buck of the day but I’m very happy with it. Freezer is empty and I double lunged this 5 point. Clipped the heart as well. Had my 8 year old help me track, gut, drag, hang and had him take the photo. He’s been doing surprisingly well in school and the only thing he wants as a reward is to go hunting with daddy. Couldn’t be happier. Congratulations to everyone who made it out today.
> View attachment 795704
> View attachment 795702


Congrats! You need to smile, at least a little🙂


----------



## bucknasty11208 (Jan 21, 2009)

About an 80 yard track job and my buddy and his fiancé found his mature, north woods doe. Double lunged her at 15 yards. She’s a big ole girl too. 
Happy for him. This is his first north woods deer with a bow. Took him 13 years. He’s killed plenty with a bow down state but has had a tough go up north. The curse had been lifted so hopefully the buck comes next!


















Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

Congrats hunters! Some Halloween bucks hit the ground today?
I had an outstanding hunt with 7 different bucks including a tall 8 and a 10 that just didn't offer a good enough shot. Ten years ago arrows woulda been flying!


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

Had a doe come into the scrape at 6:40. As typical this year, she busted me. Wind was right, she just didn't like the big blob up in the tree. I was 20 up in the climber. Don't know if I need to start going up 25 or 30?? Been busted by doe way too many times this year. I haven't shot a doe during bow in at least 15 years not wanting to mess up my buck hunting. I'm taking the next good one I see.


----------



## M.Schmitz87 (Mar 12, 2013)

JasonSlayer said:


> Did you get your plaque at hobby lobby yesterday???
> Nice buck and glad to see your youngin in the pic as well, congratulations.


Thanks! 
I have a custom woodworking business on the side. It’s going to be a cold day in hell before I buy wood at hobby lobby haha.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Wiretime said:


> _
> View attachment 795742
> View attachment 795742
> _
> Forgot to check in this morning before things got crazy. Spike and this 8 point chasing a doe around. I was able to grunt the 8 point away from the doe. Broadside at 25 yards and my arrow nicked the zipper on the ground blind I was in pushing the arrow slightly right and square in the scapula, 5" of penetration and my heart sunk. I shoot a heavy arrow set-up with a 2 blade single bevel broadhead so I thought I had a chance at recovery. Waited 2 hours, started tracking and jumped him twice but he only went 50 yards each time. Gave him 4 more hours and he was sick enough to sneak in and get a finishing shot. Not ideal but happy it ended well.


Great job, nice buck and exciting track job, follow up shot and recovery. Stuff like that is what makes for great memories and stories. Congrats!


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

bucknasty11208 said:


> About an 80 yard track job and my buddy and his fiancé found his mature, north woods doe. Double lunged her at 15 yards. She’s a big ole girl too.
> Happy for him. This is his first north woods deer with a bow. Took him 13 years. He’s killed plenty with a bow down state but has had a tough go up north. The curse had been lifted so hopefully the buck comes next!
> 
> View attachment 795781
> ...


That arrow looks like candy corn


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

Venison quesadilla.


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

Congrats to all the successful hunters today


----------



## fowl (Feb 15, 2003)

bucknasty11208 said:


> About an 80 yard track job and my buddy and his fiancé found his mature, north woods doe. Double lunged her at 15 yards. She’s a big ole girl too.
> Happy for him. This is his first north woods deer with a bow. Took him 13 years. He’s killed plenty with a bow down state but has had a tough go up north. The curse had been lifted so hopefully the buck comes next!
> 
> View attachment 795781
> ...


North woods deer are tough. Much different than sitting on a fence row in farm country. 



Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

Trap Star said:


> Venison quesadilla.
> View attachment 795784


That looks great , I'll have to try those on the Blackstone soon just got done with deer heart tacos myself .


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

MPOW said:


> they are trying to tell you it is 'rabid' 😳😬😱


Next time I see him in my plot he’s taking a ride in my tractor bucket.


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

[QUOTE="DoeMaster, post:


----------



## bucknasty11208 (Jan 21, 2009)

fowl said:


> North woods deer are tough. Much different than sitting on a fence row in farm country.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


If I had a quarter for every time I’ve said that same exact thing I’d be pretty well off. 
I’ve killed a few down state deer and they are not easy by any means but when you kill a deer in the big woods, especially with archery gear, you feel like you’ve really accomplished something. Lot tougher game especially in low population deer herds where we hunt.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Had a great sit saw a beautiful 8 I call Joe “the Brow” Diroff (Detroit sports fans will get the reference) because of his beautiful brows. I’m very tempted to shoot but may give him a pass. I know he’s 3. But we’ll see what happens when I have him broadside in range I have a feeling an arrow will be sent. Here’s a few pictures of Diroff.


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Those brow tines are insane!


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

ottertrapper said:


> Those brow tines are insane!


I know I love them. I’ve watched him quite a bit last year and passed him a few times and he had really nice brows as a 2 year old as well.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

IT.Fisherman said:


> I've been in since 2pm. First sit of my week spent in Iowa! Edge of a thick nasty woods sitting over a 1/4 acre clover plot leading to corn. Got here yesterday evening and did some glassing, saw probably 15 bucks 130 or higher and a slammer of a 10pt probably pushing 170. Waited 5 years to get here with a bow. Good luck everyone!
> 
> View attachment 795722


You lucky dog !! What a time to be in Iowa !! Keep us updated and best of luck!




y2ba said:


> View attachment 795735
> 
> View attachment 795737
> 
> ...


Congrats ! There's a sharted thread somewhere, glad you didn't make it !




Wiretime said:


> _
> View attachment 795742
> View attachment 795742
> _
> Forgot to check in this morning before things got crazy. Spike and this 8 point chasing a doe around. I was able to grunt the 8 point away from the doe. Broadside at 25 yards and my arrow nicked the zipper on the ground blind I was in pushing the arrow slightly right and square in the scapula, 5" of penetration and my heart sunk. I shoot a heavy arrow set-up with a 2 blade single bevel broadhead so I thought I had a chance at recovery. Waited 2 hours, started tracking and jumped him twice but he only went 50 yards each time. Gave him 4 more hours and he was sick enough to sneak in and get a finishing shot. Not ideal but happy it ended well.


Congrats ! Nice follow up. Sometimes it don't work the way we want it too but that ended up great 



On Target said:


> Had a doe come into the scrape at 6:40. As typical this year, she busted me. Wind was right, she just didn't like the big blob up in the tree. I was 20 up in the climber. Don't know if I need to start going up 25 or 30?? Been busted by doe way too many times this year. I haven't shot a doe during bow in at least 15 years not wanting to mess up my buck hunting. I'm taking the next good one I see.


Maybe try and find a tree with better back cover? "If" there is one. I've sat facing a tree to be more conceled in my climber many times when I was a climbing fella....

Big 0 for me this evening


Have a feeling Lotta deer are going to hit the dirt next few days. Best week in the woods. I'll be living through you'll until next time!

Good luck


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Congrats to all the successful Hunters today, way to go !


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

vsmorgantown said:


> Had a great sit saw a beautiful 8 I call Joe “the Brow” Diroff (Detroit sports fans will get the reference) because of his beautiful brows. I’m very tempted to shoot but may give him a pass. I know he’s 3. But we’ll see what happens when I have him broadside in range I have a feeling an arrow will be sent. Here’s a few pictures of Diroff.
> View attachment 795796
> 
> View attachment 795795
> ...


That's a beauty. I think I'd pass on that one just for the majesty of the animal.


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Just got caught up on this...BIG Congrats to all that scored today! Great Bucks... 😎


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

SMITTY1233 said:


> Great pass by sister in law have a feeling that deer is 4 years old
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That top one would have died if he tried posing like that near me. She has more willpower than I’ll probably ever have!


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

Nice buck y2ba and Wire-time! I’ve been there Wiretime and know it’s not ideal but it’s hunting and that’s what we must do.


----------



## deernutz (Jan 18, 2009)

Nice 8 tonight on Barry Co public. Trying to find a tracker for the big one I shot 10 mins after this one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monsterbuck (Jun 18, 2003)

Well… it ended up being a happy ending for me and my first Halloween buck! He ended up not going far from where I last saw him originally bed down this morning. And my shot ended up being better than I thought based on his reaction. He ended up being more quartered to me than I originally thought at the time and I didn’t miss my mark by much. However, the angle center punched just the liver. My follow up shot is what is puzzling me. I knew that he was quartered away from me on that shot and I hit him just in front of the front shoulder and out the center of the front of the neck, almost completely severing his windpipe. The odd thing about it is that there was very little blood to follow on either shot. Took us 2 hours to find him and he probably only traveled a total of 100 yards max. Great finish to a long day and a great start to my week long rutcation.













Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

y2ba said:


> View attachment 795735
> 
> View attachment 795737
> 
> ...


Nice Buck! Good shootin, congrats.


Wiretime said:


> _
> View attachment 795742
> View attachment 795742
> _
> Forgot to check in this morning before things got crazy. Spike and this 8 point chasing a doe around. I was able to grunt the 8 point away from the doe. Broadside at 25 yards and my arrow nicked the zipper on the ground blind I was in pushing the arrow slightly right and square in the scapula, 5" of penetration and my heart sunk. I shoot a heavy arrow set-up with a 2 blade single bevel broadhead so I thought I had a chance at recovery. Waited 2 hours, started tracking and jumped him twice but he only went 50 yards each time. Gave him 4 more hours and he was sick enough to sneak in and get a finishing shot. Not ideal but happy it ended well.


Beauty! Great follow up.


deernutz said:


> Nice 8 tonight on Barry Co public. Trying to find a tracker for the big one I shot 10 mins after this one
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Public, wow. Hope a tracker shows up.


Monsterbuck said:


> Well… it ended up being a happy ending for me and my first Halloween buck! He ended up not going far from where I last saw him originally bed down this morning. And my shot ended up being better than I thought based on his reaction. He ended up being more quartered to me than I originally thought at the time and I didn’t miss my mark by much. However, the angle center punched just the liver. My follow up shot is what is puzzling me. I knew that he was quartered away from me on that shot and I hit him just in front of the front shoulder and out the center of the front of the neck, almost completely severing his windpipe. The odd thing about it is that there was very little blood to follow on either shot. Took us 2 hours to find him and he probably only traveled a total of 100 yards max. Great finish to a long day and a great start to my week long rutcation.
> 
> View attachment 795820
> 
> ...


Nice buck! Congrats


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

Good luck Deernutz.


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

Nice buck Monsterbuck!


----------



## Theblc (Apr 18, 2018)

Monsterbuck said:


> Well… it ended up being a happy ending for me and my first Halloween buck! He ended up not going far from where I last saw him originally bed down this morning. And my shot ended up being better than I thought based on his reaction. He ended up being more quartered to me than I originally thought at the time and I didn’t miss my mark by much. However, the angle center punched just the liver. My follow up shot is what is puzzling me. I knew that he was quartered away from me on that shot and I hit him just in front of the front shoulder and out the center of the front of the neck, almost completely severing his windpipe. The odd thing about it is that there was very little blood to follow on either shot. Took us 2 hours to find him and he probably only traveled a total of 100 yards max. Great finish to a long day and a great start to my week long rutcation.
> 
> View attachment 795820
> 
> ...


Nice buck and well done!


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

Ieatshrooms said:


> View attachment 795606


Wow! A real dandy Shrooms! Congrats on a great buck!


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

peacemaker68 said:


> View attachment 795625
> View attachment 795626
> View attachment 795627
> View attachment 795628
> ...


Awesome double peacemaker. Congrats!


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

IT.Fisherman said:


> I've been in since 2pm. First sit of my week spent in Iowa! Edge of a thick nasty woods sitting over a 1/4 acre clover plot leading to corn. Got here yesterday evening and did some glassing, saw probably 15 bucks 130 or higher and a slammer of a 10pt probably pushing 170. Waited 5 years to get here with a bow. Good luck everyone!
> 
> View attachment 795722


Best of luck in Iowa. I’ve got 3 preference points and hope to draw an Iowa archery tag next year. Post pics when you score


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

WOW! I wasn't here yesterday, and just read read this entire EPIC thread! 
Congrats to all who scored!
<----<<<


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

jatc said:


> That top one would have died if he tried posing like that near me. She has more willpower than I’ll probably ever have!


She killed a 118" buck already so she is looking for 130 or bigger probably now. This would have pushed her first one in score definitely an older deer. He walks right under her


----------

